

I Want To Love Firefox 3.5, But It Keeps Crashing On Me - amutap
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/08/08/i-want-to-love-firefox-35-but-it-keeps-crashing-on-me/

======
yannis
Just don't abandon old friends when you make new ones!

